# Orchestral Tools - TIME MACRO - Released!



## OrchestralTools (Sep 20, 2018)

*Orchestral Tools presents TIME MACRO
Pre-Order started!


Highlights
*
TIME macro is separated into three types of articulations:

Long sustained textures that have a sense of subtle forward movement
Pendulum Swells - the movement of a pendulum transformed into dynamic swells
Rhythmic patterns, which are reminiscent of clockworks
Ensembles:

10 Individual Sections
Strings
Woodwinds
Brass
Choir
Harps & Vibes
Specs:

85 GB of samples (42 GB NCW compressed)
24Bit / 48KHz Patches
Works with the free Kontakt Player and Kontakt full 5.8.1 or higher


*CHRONO SYMPHONIC STRUCTURES*
To augment the available Orchestral Tools palette of sounds with another dimension, we introduce TIME macro, captured at the Teldex Scoring Stage with the same setup used for the Berlin Series and Metropolis Ark Series.

*TIME macro is the essence* of many concepts and ideas about music in a temporal context. It led us to this extensive collection of inspiring orchestral and choral textures, advanced articulations and dynamic gestures related to the paradigm of time. All recordings are unprocessed, captured with a multi-microphone setup in a perfectly balanced scoring stage.

*TIME macro provides *inspiring and never before recorded colors that want to be combined and layered. Ten different ensembles were captured:

High Strings
Mid Strings
Low Strings
High Woodwinds
Low Woodwinds
Double Reeds
Brass
Harps & Vibes
Women Choir
Men Choir

*ALTERED TIME*
In the “Altered Time“ section, we play with the definition of time. Time can not only go forward with constant speed. Playing back articulations backwards or playing them back slower is the concept defining the „Altered Time“ instruments.

*TIME ORCHESTRA*
Within the “Orchestra“ section, we offer combined and production ready patches like Full Orchestra, Brass & Strings, Choir & Strings, Woodwinds & Strings. All articulations in these sections are an absolutely valuable source of inspiration when they develop over the course of time.

*Enjoy the wonderful TIME macro demos in our Soundcloud playlist:
*

*Screencast Chapter I: Introduction & Ensembles*


*Screencast Chapter II: Individual Sections*

*
With TIME macro a very special concept came* to life It all beginns with the paradigm of time, its implications and source of inspiration, moving on to the selection of instruments, designing and placing them creatively on the scoring stage, all the way to inspiring articulations and textures delivered individually and combined.
TIME macro is the perfect tool for underscoring, sound design and all those moments, where you need those special sounds standard orchestral samples are not designed to create.

TIME macro is now available for an attractive pre-order price of just *199€ + VAT*.
The normal price will be *349€ + VAT.*

*Find the full http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Time_macro.pdf (articulation list here.)*

*Special ends with product release on October 04.
Get all information on our http://orchestraltools.com/time/libraries/time_macro.php (product page).
*


----------



## rottoy (Sep 20, 2018)

This is venturing into some Sonokinetic territory here. Very interesting!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

The first impressions remind me of Spitfire's EVO's in a way. Loving the sound and concept here.


----------



## HBen (Sep 20, 2018)

Not yet on the website, when will it be released??


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 20, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> The first impressions remind me of Spitfire's EVO's in a way. Loving the sound and concept here.



I got the same vibes... very interesting


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

A new direction for O T.
Very cool sounds. Can't wait.....ready......go !!!! I want this !!! Oh my........


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

Haunting....Super ideas from OT.

Waiting for the articulations list. ..very intriguing.


----------



## ptram (Sep 20, 2018)

More Sonokinetic than Spitfire Evo's, for me.

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 20, 2018)

Very Interesting Library from OT. 

Looking forward to the release.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 20, 2018)

Sounds fantastic, and THAT is a trailer


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Sounds fantastic, and THAT is a trailer


Yes. One of the best trailer i've seen for a vst . Really.
Listening and listening and listening. 
I hear wonderful tones. And this synth bass....so deep.. And textures like Thrill......
Hoping there are different repetitions than those in ARK3.
Very very interested. An instant buy. Once more .


----------



## Wolf68 (Sep 20, 2018)

Sounds beautiful indeed.
Seems like everyone wants now a piece of the cake of textural libraries.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 20, 2018)

Did Sascha create the music for this demo? Lovely sound and an intriguing library. Will wait until more information is released before commenting further though.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 20, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Did Sascha create the music for this demo? Lovely sound and an intriguing library. Will wait until more information is released before commenting further though.



He did the music, video editing and CGI. It's one of _those_ guys.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 20, 2018)

Judging from other pieces we've heard here from Hendrick, sounded more like a piece from from the man himself!


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 20, 2018)

The music is written by my friend Sascha Knorr who also did the CGI and video edits.
A wonderful piece of music.

-Hendrik


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 20, 2018)

OK, I WANT! But it looks *expensive*...


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 20, 2018)

Sounds fantastic. I just hope that it's *flexible*

Also LOL:


----------



## Olfirf (Sep 21, 2018)

It could be playable repetitions/waves or single lines you may combine. That would be OT style! They usually don't do phrases.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> It could be playable repetitions/waves or single lines you may combine. That would be OT stile! They usually don't do phrases.


+1


----------



## fuztec25 (Sep 21, 2018)

OMG... What an intro vid... And plays magically!!!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

fuztec25 said:


> OMG... What an intro vid... And plays magically!!!


I just realised this is Ma4. ....isn't it ?


----------



## Leo (Sep 21, 2018)

What's a wonderful clock and music!
Just yesterday I bought ark 2 for full price! 
My poor sweet little wallet, will be hiding again...:emoji_knife::emoji_knife::emoji_knife:

....come sweet, come my ! 
Dad coming home, wo bist du? du bist mein süßer süßer Zuckerle o yummy!:emoji_fork_and_knife:


----------



## AxEbel (Sep 21, 2018)

Another Time? That could mean Hours, Days or maybe for Christmas (soundwise it would fit quite nicely...)?
With some other discounts running my wallet is hiding under my bed crying and afraid when I will get more Info on this wonderful sounding Library. Seeing this, the other arks sound tempting too but for them I'll wait for another moumental deal... BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 21, 2018)

*Orchestral Tools presents TIME MACRO
Pre-Order started!


Highlights
*
TIME macro is separated into three types of articulations:

Long sustained textures that have a sense of subtle forward movement
Pendulum Swells - the movement of a pendulum transformed into dynamic swells
Rhythmic patterns, which are reminiscent of clockworks
Ensembles:

10 Individual Sections
Strings
Woodwinds
Brass
Choir
Harps & Vibes
Specs:

85 GB of samples (42 GB NCW compressed)
24Bit / 48KHz Patches
Works with the free Kontakt Player and Kontakt full 5.8.1 or higher


*CHRONO SYMPHONIC STRUCTURES*
To augment the available Orchestral Tools palette of sounds with another dimension, we introduce TIME macro, captured at the Teldex Scoring Stage with the same setup used for the Berlin Series and Metropolis Ark Series.

*TIME macro is the essence* of many concepts and ideas about music in a temporal context. It led us to this extensive collection of inspiring orchestral and choral textures, advanced articulations and dynamic gestures related to the paradigm of time. All recordings are unprocessed, captured with a multi-microphone setup in a perfectly balanced scoring stage.

*TIME macro provides *inspiring and never before recorded colors that want to be combined and layered. Ten different ensembles were captured:

High Strings
Mid Strings
Low Strings
High Woodwinds
Low Woodwinds
Double Reeds
Brass
Harps & Vibes
Women Choir
Men Choir

*ALTERED TIME*
In the “Altered Time“ section, we play with the definition of time. Time can not only go forward with constant speed. Playing back articulations backwards or playing them back slower is the concept defining the „Altered Time“ instruments.

*TIME ORCHESTRA*
Within the “Orchestra“ section, we offer combined and production ready patches like Full Orchestra, Brass & Strings, Choir & Strings, Woodwinds & Strings. All articulations in these sections are an absolutely valuable source of inspiration when they develop over the course of time.

*Enjoy the wonderful TIME macro demos in our Soundcloud playlist:
*


*With TIME macro a very special concept came* to life It all beginns with the paradigm of time, its implications and source of inspiration, moving on to the selection of instruments, designing and placing them creatively on the scoring stage, all the way to inspiring articulations and textures delivered individually and combined.
TIME macro is the perfect tool for underscoring, sound design and all those moments, where you need those special sounds standard orchestral samples are not designed to create.

TIME macro is now available for an attractive pre-order price of just *199€ + VAT*.
The normal price will be *349€ + VAT.*

*Find the full http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Time_macro.pdf (articulation list here.)*

*Special ends with product release on October 04.
Get all information on our http://orchestraltools.com/time/libraries/time_macro.php (product page).*


----------



## Leo (Sep 21, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> *Orchestral Tools presents TIME MACRO
> 
> TIME macro is separated into three types of articulations:*
> 
> ...



oh dear, I'm in!


----------



## HBen (Sep 21, 2018)

*Special ends with product release on October 04.

So it means that I can still place my order for 199€ on October 01 ? The pre-order price is valid before October 04, am I correct?*


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 21, 2018)

HBen said:


> *Special ends with product release on October 04.
> 
> So it means that I can still place my order for 199€ on October 01 ? The pre-order price is valid before October 04, am I correct?*



Yes!


----------



## HBen (Sep 21, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Yes!



Great, I am in. I will place my order for this on October 01.


----------



## JW (Sep 21, 2018)

Lovely sound as always. Fantastic demos! Count me in!


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 21, 2018)

Is there a full walkthrough yet?


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Is there a full walkthrough yet?


+1 please before buying.....


----------



## HBen (Sep 21, 2018)

a walkthrough or screencast video, please. Although I may place my order without that...


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 21, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Yes!


weird that this isn't yet up OT main page and I haven't yet received email notification. Can I use one of those 50€ vouchers on the pre-order price?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 21, 2018)

Great intro price - I’m in too!

One little detail: your logo/title on the box looks a lot like that of a famous US magazine. Just saying...


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

Sound design stuff also......I'm in !!!


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 21, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> weird that this isn't yet up OT main page and I haven't yet received email notification. Can I use one of those 50€ vouchers on the pre-order price?


Just tried it. Doesn't work. Looks like it only applies to full retail price :(


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 21, 2018)

I'd love to see a walkthrough also


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

What is this : CHOIR : sustains NaNa adlib ? Oh my ......playable ?

I see many many special articulations in this library.

How can you achieve that ??? It's what we need for new ideas and experimentations.

Can't wait for a full deep walkthrough. i' m really loving the audio demos.....very.....surprising. Full of textures and movement and also very rich tonal colors.
A new source of inspiration.....Congratulations to OT .
And a great intro price ( as always).


----------



## procreative (Sep 21, 2018)

Hmm, not sure yet. Hopefully there will be some kind of walkthrough or at least naked examples of some of these patches as its all a bit vague.

Swells are already well covered in other OT MA libraries so not sure how these differ.

Mainly interested in the rhythmic stuff and only 1 demo really has any and its not clear how these work.

If there is no further detail prior to release, guess that might count me out as €199 is great if its useful, but not so great if its not quite what is expected.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 21, 2018)

I will be looking forward to a thorough walk-through video. Very intriguing so far, though!


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 21, 2018)

ugh...im gonna have to do so much work to validate these purchases lol


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 21, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Just tried it. Doesn't work. Looks like it only applies to full retail price :(



I just pre-ordered using my Inspire2 50 euro voucher, don't forget to add -50 to the end of your serial when entering it at checkout

Can't wait to try the lib !
Benny's demo "Where it all ends" is amazing.
@OrchestralTools could you tell us which strings are used in this track ?


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 21, 2018)

procreative said:


> Hmm, not sure yet. Hopefully there will be some kind of walkthrough or at least naked examples of some of these patches as its all a bit vague.
> 
> Swells are already well covered in other OT MA libraries so not sure how these differ.
> 
> ...



OT always does a walkthrough within a few days of announcing, so we should expect it at this point. But the trailer does sound like it has useful sounds. Beautiful.

I’m just sorry the articulation list has no clocks. I thought they would toss that in with the percussion. What? Time has no percussion?  I suppose we all have lots of that already.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 21, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> I just pre-ordered using my Inspire2 50 euro voucher, don't forget to add -50 to the end of your serial when entering it at checkout
> 
> Can't wait to try the lib !
> Benny's demo "Where it all ends" is amazing.
> @OrchestralTools could you tell us which strings are used in this track ?


Face palm to myself, I didn't add -50. Thanks for the reminder. Turned out i didn't even properly use the voucher i received when i bought inspire 2 when i bought inspire 1 afterwards. So now i have two unused 50$ vouchers!


----------



## rottoy (Sep 21, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Time has no percussion?  I suppose we all have lots of that already.


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 21, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Face palm to myself, I didn't add -50. Thanks for the reminder. Turned out i didn't even properly use the voucher i received when i bought inspire 2 when i bought inspire 1 afterwards. So now i have two unused 50$ vouchers!



You know what to do when Ark 4 is released then...


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 21, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> You know what to do when Ark 4 is released then...


But i can only enter one voucher at checkout though....


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 21, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> But i can only enter one voucher at checkout though....


Ark 4, Inspire 3, Time 2...


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 21, 2018)

Nevermind, one voucher seems already used. I just can't remember what i did.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 21, 2018)

rottoy said:


>




NOW I know how to get a viral video! Make it 2 seconds! Everyone “got time fer dat!” 

Ok, now we are just wasting time bumping the thread as we wait for the walkthrough. It will be a few days guys... poor OT guys are prob trying to get it done as we speak. No rest for the... “those who promote”... they are a “kind of wicked”... like they say in Boston... wicked cool!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 21, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> He did the music, video editing and CGI. It's one of _those_ guys.



Love that sequence of flourishes around 2:30.

Sascha's one of the best composers out there. If I were ranking composers, I'd put him ahead of the current cinema "biggies." Goes unerringly right to the heart of whatever tools he's using, be it musical or visual, or whatever.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 21, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Love that sequence of flourishes around 2:30.
> 
> Sascha's one of the best composers out there. If I were ranking composers, I'd put him ahead of the current cinema "biggies." Goes unerringly right to the heart of whatever tools he's using, be it musical or visual, or whatever.


I think Sascha and Andy B are the top guys out there by a large margin. I always come away from listening to their demos really enjoying the pure music aspect of their stuff rather than "oh, those sounds were great". I think that's the key to a really great demo. Does it show off the library to its full expressiveness?


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 21, 2018)

Totally getting this. I'm on a project right now that could use this in spades.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 21, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Love that sequence of flourishes around 2:30.
> 
> Sascha's one of the best composers out there. If I were ranking composers, I'd put him ahead of the current cinema "biggies." Goes unerringly right to the heart of whatever tools he's using, be it musical or visual, or whatever.


I think what really makes Sascha and Hendrick shine are of course not only their musical knowledge and talent, but their understanding of the tools they use and how they can shape them to evoke the emotions they want. I always find myself marvelling at their orchestrational techniques, and learn something new every time. It’s truly a pleasure to live in a time with such great music.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 21, 2018)

I like the teaser, and I like the intro price, too. But I’m still holding out for a walkthrough video before I commit - I just want to be certain this doesn’t overlap too much with libraries I already have.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 21, 2018)

How does one get a voucher? If you purchased Berlin Brass when it came out, do you get a voucher? Or for other purchases?


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hoping they made big multis for us like in Ark 3.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 21, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> How does one get a voucher? If you purchased Berlin Brass when it came out, do you get a voucher? Or for other purchases?


I know the Inspires had the vouchers. Not sure what else.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 21, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> How does one get a voucher? If you purchased Berlin Brass when it came out, do you get a voucher? Or for other purchases?



You have to purchase Inspire 1 or 2 to get vouchers, unfortunately for people who own other OT libraries (but I get it, it is now the entry point to their catalogue).


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 21, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> You have to purchase Inspire 1 or 2 to get vouchers, unfortunately for people who own other OT libraries (but I get it, it is now the entry point to their catalogue).



Thenk you 

Well, without the voucher, this is going to be around $250, which is still a very good price


----------



## The Darris (Sep 21, 2018)

That was the easiest pre-order decision I've ever made. The price is highly attractive AND, that list of articulations looks stellar. Everything about this library is right up my alley. Can't wait!


----------



## artomatic (Sep 21, 2018)

Loving the strings sound as well on "Where It All Ends".
Instant buy after hearing this.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 21, 2018)

This is a tough one for me. I really want to know if an Ark4 is coming this November or not. That would really be the deciding factor for me to buy this...


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 21, 2018)

I am wondering if the samples here are all brand new recordings, or if any samples have been borrowed from the orchestral series, or the ARK series? Thanks!


----------



## The Darris (Sep 21, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> I am wondering if the samples here are all brand new recordings, or if any samples have been borrowed from the orchestral series, or the ARK series? Thanks!


These are definitely all new recordings mainly because these are orchestrated instrument groups and of player counts they haven't really done before. Not to mention completely new articulations that they've never done.


----------



## RandomComposer (Sep 21, 2018)

Can't figure out which patch is producing the piano sound in 'Where It All Ends'


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 21, 2018)

@RandomComposer, I think it's @RandomPiano. 

Seriously though, I don't believe the piano sound comes from TIME macro. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 21, 2018)

The Darris said:


> These are definitely all new recordings mainly because these are orchestrated instrument groups and of player counts they haven't really done before. Not to mention completely new articulations that they've never done.



Maybe. There in fact are new articulations that they've never done. Aside from that, I am sure that there are at least _some_ new recordings.

But you cant look at groups and player counts as being the deciding factor here. A developer can easily record 8 violins at one session, 4 at another, and bill it as a 12 violin seciton. I am pretty sure that's not what OT is doing here, just asking


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking forward to a detailed walkthrough to better evaluate this library. 

Hopefully OT will post one or more videos soon.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 21, 2018)

I luv OT... not a bunch of blather, direct... unlike the other goliath which generates 50 pages of garbage prior to every release...why do you all play this game, people? I have the inspire coupons... said to myself, "I've enough" but.. I'm intrigued.. Will wait for walk through.. and, yea... luv OT

ARK4...been hanging on to a few duckets... know it's gonna be the bomb...


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 21, 2018)

Intrigued and waiting for a walk-through video as well.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 21, 2018)

Anyone know if with OT libraries, if the sample files are separated such that you can delete mic positions you don't use/need? (after backing them up, of course!)

My laptop hard drive is seriously full, and the secondary drive is a pain to use. I move unused mic positions to 2nd drive, for Bernard Hermann, Sacconi Quartet, and SCS, which are huge.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 22, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Sascha's one of the best composers out there. If I were ranking composers, I'd put him ahead of the current cinema "biggies." Goes unerringly right to the heart of whatever tools he's using, be it musical or visual, or whatever.



Yes! I've gone back to listen to the Ark 1 trailer score several times. When the choir comes in... shivers!


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 22, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> I am wondering if the samples here are all brand new recordings, or if any samples have been borrowed from the orchestral series, or the ARK series? Thanks!



Hi!

TMA is 100% new recordings.

best

Tobias


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 22, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Anyone know if with OT libraries, if the sample files are separated such that you can delete mic positions you don't use/need? (after backing them up, of course!)
> 
> My laptop hard drive is seriously full, and the secondary drive is a pain to use. I move unused mic positions to 2nd drive, for Bernard Hermann, Sacconi Quartet, and SCS, which are huge.



Hi!

I'm afraid that is not possible, because the files are encrypted by instrument, not by mic position.
It is possible in all non-Player collections.

best

Tobias


----------



## Calazzus (Sep 22, 2018)

Is there an additional discount for owners of other orchestral tools libraries?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 22, 2018)

Craig Sharmat audio demo got me .. again.  
*Pre-ordered* _ tik-tok,  tik-tok _


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 22, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi!
> 
> TMA is 100% new recordings.



Thank you!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 22, 2018)

Calazzus said:


> Is there an additional discount for owners of other orchestral tools libraries?


A.F.A.I.K. no, nor is this to be expected. But, if you bought Inspire 1 or 2 for example, you received a voucher that could be used towards a purchase in the future. Regardless, if one looks at the intro price and compares it with the 'retail' price that will be in effect later, it will be noted that the library is already heavily discounted right now.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 22, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> TMA is 100% new recordings.


*Tobias*, I can see why you might want to avoid the abbreviation "TM" for TIME macro, as "TM" normally stands for "Trademark;" but what does the "A" stand for in "TMA?"

Best,

Geoff


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 22, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> *Tobias*, I can see why you might want to avoid the abbreviation "TM" for TIME macro, as "TM" normally stands for "Trademark;" but what does the "A" stand for in "TMA?"
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



The abbreviation stands for Time MAcro  Very boring.
We always have 3-letter abbreviations, which is mainly a technical thing in the documentation internally, because that operates with variable placeholders, Berlin Strings is abbreviated BST for the same reason.
Also I like having these abbreviations in my templates


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 22, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> *Tobias*, I can see why you might want to avoid the abbreviation "TM" for TIME macro, as "TM" normally stands for "Trademark;" but what does the "A" stand for in "TMA?"
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


TMA TMB TMC?


----------



## playz123 (Sep 22, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> *Tobias*, I can see why you might want to avoid the abbreviation "TM" for TIME macro, as "TM" normally stands for "Trademark;" but what does the "A" stand for in "TMA?"
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


*T*ime *MA*cro?? Time Macro Aquisition? 

EDIT: Just noticed Tobias' post crept in in front of mine, and he already confirmed "*T*ime *MA*cro". Oh well, at least my guess was right.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 22, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> TMA TMB TMC?


Yeah there will likely be 3 or 4 of them eventually, maybe one per year.


----------



## alanb (Sep 22, 2018)

playz123 said:


> But, if you bought Inspire 1 or 2 for example, you received a voucher that could be used towards a purchase in the future.



MA1 came with a Loyalty Voucher, which got applied immediately to MA2 when it came out. 

I don't recall seeing Loyalty Vouchers accompanying purchases of MA2, MA3, or Berlin Strings, First Chairs, 2.0 — were there any, that I somehow missed or never received?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 23, 2018)

There was a special price for MA2 if you owned MA1, and a special price for MA3 if you owned MA1 or MA2. That's it !

But these are not like vouchers. Vouchers are available when buying the Inspire series and apply to any product.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 23, 2018)

So where is that walkthrough video @OT_Tobias ? I guess Sunday doesn't count as a "work day" to upload it.


----------



## alanb (Sep 23, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> There was a special price for MA2 if you owned MA1, and a special price for MA3 if you owned MA1 or MA2. That's it !
> 
> But these are not like vouchers. Vouchers are available when buying the Inspire series and apply to any product.



MA1 came with a "Loyalty Voucher" for MA2 (it says so right in the e-mail Subject line), and there was an MA3 "Loyalty Discount" for MA1/2 owners, but my question wasn't what name to call each discount, it was whether buying MA3 or BSFC2 earned any TIME MACRO loyalty love, in whatever form it may take. 

If the answer is "no," then my question is answered..............


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh, I guess "no" then


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 24, 2018)

Sounds great. I'm waiting for a walkthrough


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 24, 2018)

Drundfunk said:


> Sounds great. I'm waiting for a walkthrough


Friday ...if i compare to BI2....


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 25, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Friday ...if i compare to BI2....



At times they’ve been quicker, so I’m hoping for the next couple of days. Holding off on a few film cues to see if this will work for the scenes. I feel like Captain Kirk...

“Dammit Scottie, we need more power! Where’s that walkthrough!”

But no pressure.  Thanks for getting great options out there.


----------



## Peter Williams (Sep 25, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Friday ...if i compare to BI2....


I too am waiting for a walkthrough. This is a wonderful sounding library. To me it's a bit like an orchestral version of the old Korg Wavestation, and that would be a great tool. Scriabin might come back from the dead just to play with it. Let's find out how versatile it can be. Finger's on the trigger, but the demo's include other OT libraries so they sound great, but may not be fully representative of the product.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 25, 2018)

I was looking for a voucher from when I bought Ark 3 but I was informed there was no voucher for Ark 3. :( This is the second time I will be passing on OT this year. I just blew 1400 bucks on software and have to draw the line somewhere. (I can't believe I actually typed that)


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 25, 2018)

seriously...need me a walkthrough asap plzzzzz


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 25, 2018)

YES PLEASE


----------



## procreative (Sep 26, 2018)

Have patience... OT support tell me there will be a walkthrough before release.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 26, 2018)

procreative said:


> Have patience... OT support tell me there will be a walkthrough before release.



Great news, thank you very much! The library seems fantastic, especially at this price, but I need a walkthrough as well.


----------



## Fab (Sep 26, 2018)

that...was a magical demo, well done to who did it!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 26, 2018)

procreative said:


> Have patience... OT support tell me there will be a walkthrough before release.


I'm tired of Waiting....


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 26, 2018)

Some of you people are like :


----------



## Mystic (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm not worried. They always put one out before the preorder period is over.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 26, 2018)

You can always subscribe at YouTube and click on the bell to be notified when it's been uploaded:

Orchestral Tools | YouTube

In the meantime, there's still a week left before the deadline. As long as Orchestral Tools doesn't release a walkthrough at the 11th hour, we should have time to watch it and make our decisions before the opportunity to buy at the pre-release price has passed.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 26, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> In the meantime, there's still a week left before the deadline. As long as Orchestral Tools doesn't release a walkthrough at the 11th hour, we should have time to watch it and make our decisions before the opportunity to buy at the pre-release price has passed.



Yes, but what of those of us undergoing the agonizing process of continually trying to resist the urge to pre-order this thing before the walkthrough arrives? What about OUR pain?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 27, 2018)

*Here it is, the TIME MACRO screencast series!
Lay back and enjoy.*

*Chapter I: Introduction & Ensembles*



*Chapter II: Individual Sections*


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you! After just a few minutes in I was impressed by how useful so many of these patches will be, reminds me of a new Symphobia (but a quarter the price), even the clockwork and slowed patches are great. Kudos OT.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 27, 2018)

Fuck, my wallet is starting to fear for its life. Anybody need a kidney?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes!!!!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Yes!!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Heart attack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Heart attack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


M A R V E L O U S . Really a fantastic library. Thanks so much for the 2 walkthroughs.
I absolutely love everything. So i can't say much more.....I want this library.
Ambiences, movement, sound design, reverse, loops and the dynamic layers of the ostinatos are a so good addition to ARK3's ones.

And the choirs.......ahhhhhhhhhhh !
Everything is moving.....great.

Thank you Orchestral Tools for making so good libraries.
I told me the other day that i would buy every new OT product.....That's the case.


----------



## Satorious (Sep 27, 2018)

Dammit, my wallet hates you right now! Wonderful stuff OT!


----------



## whiskers (Sep 27, 2018)

im curious if the demo tracks on the site were created using only time samples? I doubt it, but wanted to check. I seem to not recall a piano being mentioned. Was just trying to get an idea of overall sound.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 27, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> Fuck, my wallet is starting to fear for its life. Anybody need a kidney?



I don't need a kidney, but I could do with an extra wallet right now.

But seriously, quite impressed by the quality of the sound and the amount of possibilities this library has to offer. I guess that's my birthday present sorted out.


----------



## Leo (Sep 27, 2018)

Guys, I'm totally fall in love .


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2018)

Leo said:


> Guys, I'm totally fall in love .


Me too with love


----------



## ka00 (Sep 27, 2018)

The walkthroughs sound fantastic.

The only other thing I wish I could hear is how adjustable the release is on these patches. That abrupt tail or “sucking” effect when a note is released can be reduced with additional reverb, but more control over the release length than, say, the mid strings patch in MA2, would be very welcome.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> im curious if the demo tracks on the site were created using only time samples? I doubt it, but wanted to check. I seem to not recall a piano being mentioned. Was just trying to get an idea of overall sound.



Except of Benny Oschmann's demo all pieces are made exclusively with Time macro. Benny also used some other Orchestral Tools collections:

TIME macro patches:
01. Orchestra:
- Full Orchestra Hymnus

02. Altered Time:
- Chrono Reversed
- Decelerate Time
- Strings Shivering

03. String Orchestra:
- String Orchestra Very Slow Tremolo
- String Orchestra Tremolo Bursts

05. Mixed Choir:
- Mixed Choir Sustains Uuh
- Mixed Choir Sustains Nnh

06. Individual Sections:
- High Strings Sustains Tremolo Bursts
- High Strings Tremolo Flageolet
- Low Strings Very Slow Tremolo
- Low Strings Sustains Col Legno
- Low Strings Clockwork Tonal Basses Only
- High Woodwinds Sustains Accents Ad Lib
- Low Woodwinds Sustains 5th Drops
- Low Woodwinds Clockwork Tonal
- Brass Marcato Long
- Harps and Vibes Single Hits
- Harps and Vibes Clockwork

Other Orchestral Tools collections:
- Metropolis Ark 1
- Metropolis Ark 2
- Berlin Strings Special Bows
- Berlin Woodwinds
- Berlin Percussion


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 27, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Except of Benny Oschmann's demo all pieces are made exclusively with Time Macro. Benny also used some other Orchestral Tools collections:
> 
> TIME macro patches:
> 01. Orchestra:
> ...


I love the clockwork sounds. What a beautiful touch!


----------



## The Darris (Sep 27, 2018)

@OrchestralTools - I'm loving what I'm seeing and hearing. Can't wait to download this. I do have one nitpicky critique based on what I heard in the walkthrough (Ch. 2 @ 30:35). The Mens Choir Sustain Ahhs have an extremely abrupt dynamic shift in the lower half of the modwheel position based on the video. It seems like this could use some dynamic smoothing to refine the dynamic cross-fading a bit. I didn't hear it so much in the Womans or other patches but this one just really stood out to me. Anyway, I'm looking forward to next week!!

Cheers,

C


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 27, 2018)

Wish I had the walkthroughs when doing my demo, always interesting to hear more of what one can do. The time based stuff is impressive (well it all is but I was not aware of all the possibilities). Using the Clockwork patches gives you similar results to "The Orchestra" but with the OT sound!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 27, 2018)

Congrats Tobias and Orchestral Tools. This is really outstanding stuff. There is so much expression and motion in the sounds but enough freedom to compose your own chord progressions and adding other OT libraries with this.


----------



## RandomComposer (Sep 27, 2018)

@OrchestralTools Most of the clockwork articulations have a clear pulse, will there be an easy way to tempo sync these?


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Phenomenal stuff !


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 27, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Thank you!





RandomComposer said:


> @OrchestralTools Most of the clockwork articulations have a clear pulse, will there be an easy way to tempo sync these?



I believe they did mention that it was recorded at 120 bpm but IS tempo sync’ed to your DAW. So you can run multiple sections in sync at many speeds. Can’t wait for Wed. Thanks again OT!


----------



## tabulius (Sep 28, 2018)

There is some overlapping with Tundra and other Spitfire libraries for sure, but there is still some beautiful and extremely unique content. Very tempted, because Time Macro sounds like a perfect inspiration.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 28, 2018)

tabulius said:


> There is some overlapping with Tundra and other Spitfire libraries for sure, but there is still some beautiful and extremely unique content. Very tempted, because Time Macro sounds like a perfect inspiration.


Yeah, I was playing along with the walkthroughs with some Spitfire libraries (Symphonic Evolutions, Tundra, Orchestral Swarm), and some articulations are so similar that I'm not sure I'd know which is which in an A/B. Trying to decide now whether the stuff I don't already have is worth the €199. Maybe not, but I'll probably buy it anyway.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Sep 28, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> I believe they did mention that it was recorded at 120 bpm but IS tempo sync’ed to your DAW. So you can run multiple sections in sync at many speeds. Can’t wait for Wed. Thanks again OT!



Any idea where they mention this? Sorry to be really pedantic - deciding between this or Swarm using the student discount and being tempo adjusted is the make or break for me!


----------



## The Darris (Sep 28, 2018)

William Palmer said:


> Any idea where they mention this? Sorry to be really pedantic - deciding between this or Swarm using the student discount and being tempo adjusted is the make or break for me!


Watch the walkthrough videos in full. It's explained in the videos. The rhythmic based patches are sync'd via Time Machine which is sync'd to your host tempo.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Yeah, I was playing along with the walkthroughs with some Spitfire libraries (Symphonic Evolutions, Tundra, Orchestral Swarm), and some articulations are so similar that I'm not sure I'd know which is which in an A/B. Trying to decide now whether the stuff I don't already have is worth the €199. Maybe not, but I'll probably buy it anyway.



Exact same issues here - if I didn't already own similar tools this would be an instant buy. Now I'm trying to figure out if it offers enough "new inspiration" to justify the cost. The clockworks patches are a new idea, but IMHO I dont think I'd find use for them in my music and didn't find them inspiring in the video. The orchestral multis sounded very nice, but I can get similar sounds by layering my spitfire stuff together, However with Tundra for example, since it was recorded so quiet, it does have the same warmth as this does at mf volumes.

Again, if I didn't already own similar tools this would be an instant buy. Make sure to update us if you take the plunge!


----------



## whiskers (Sep 28, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Exact same issues here - if I didn't already own similar tools this would be an instant buy. Now I'm trying to figure out if it offers enough "new inspiration" to justify the cost. The clockworks patches are a new idea, but IMHO I dont think I'd find use for them in my music and didn't find them inspiring in the video. The orchestral multis sounded very nice, but I can get similar sounds by layering my spitfire stuff together, However with Tundra for example, since it was recorded so quiet, it does have the same warmth as this does at mf volumes.
> 
> Again, if I didn't already own similar tools this would be an instant buy. Make sure to update us if you take the plunge!


So for someone had no spitfire libraries and had the symphony ensemble from NI I'm guessing this would be a good but? Sounds to have good texture and fullness not found in NIs during symphony ensemble. Thoughts?


----------



## Billy Palmer (Sep 28, 2018)

The Darris said:


> Watch the walkthrough videos in full. It's explained in the videos. The rhythmic based patches are sync'd via Time Machine which is sync'd to your host tempo.



Lovely- will do! Cheers


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> So for someone had no spitfire libraries and had the symphony ensemble from NI I'm guessing this would be a good but? Sounds to have good texture and fullness not found in NIs during symphony ensemble. Thoughts?


I think so. To me there are some great textures in there, especially the full orchestral ones, but given the overlap with what I already own I cannot personally justify the price for me. However if you do not own anything in this genre of sounds, and you find inspiration from what you hear in the videos, then it would be a fantastic purchase especially during this intro sale.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> So for someone had no spitfire libraries and had the symphony ensemble from NI I'm guessing this would be a good but? Sounds to have good texture and fullness not found in NIs during symphony ensemble. Thoughts?



If I were in your situation, I would certainly be inclined to think this could be a very good addition indeed. But heck, I own lots of SFA libraries, and I pre-ordered TMA anyway, so take that as you will.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 28, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> I think so. To me there are some great textures in there, especially the full orchestral ones, but given the overlap with what I already own I cannot personally justify the price for me. However if you do not own anything in this genre of sounds, and you find inspiration from what you hear in the videos, then it would be a fantastic purchase especially during this intro sale.



thanks as stated, do have NI Symphony series, but i do like the sound of this. On the fence, thanks for the input.


----------



## Leo (Sep 28, 2018)

The only thing I regret, that I do not buy ARK 2 when it was in intro price, so I pay full price. 
And guess what, one of the best lib for me, and I have plenty of them. 
Sit perfect in my current project, adult library with warm tone.
I also have Tundra, OA stuff, or Thrill, but I think Time is a great addition with new motion.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 28, 2018)

I guess it's my turn to remind people not to discuss competing libraries in Commercial Announcements threads:



Mike Greene said:


> note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict.


Granted, the conversation hasn't been negative; but it's probably best to stick to the rules anyway. Here's the Sample Talk thread:

Orchestral Tools New Library: TIME MACRO

Best,

Geoff


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 1, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Except of Benny Oschmann's demo all pieces are made exclusively with Time macro. Benny also used some other Orchestral Tools collections:
> 
> TIME macro patches:
> 01. Orchestra:
> ...


The more i listen to the walkthroughs, the more i hear.....THE MATRIX.... Cool.


----------



## Leo (Oct 1, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> The more i listen to the walkthroughs, the more i hear.....THE MATRIX.... Cool.


_note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” _


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2018)

Leo said:


> _note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” _


I think he is talking about the sound of the music in The Matrix (a movie) which shouldn't offend the safe zone. Just ideas on how to use it. 

I am liking the walk-through. It has a nice sound to it. I am a little concerned the timing may be a problem if you don't use 60/120 BPM, mostly in things like the irregular arp sounds. Sometimes the looping crossfades don't like the change. I'm sure the actual sounds will be fine. Well, 2 more days to think about it.....


----------



## Leo (Oct 1, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I think he is talking about the sound of the music in The Matrix (a movie) which shouldn't offend the safe zone. Just ideas on how to use it.
> 
> I am liking the walk-through. It has a nice sound to it. I am a little concerned the timing may be a problem if you don't use 60/120 BPM, mostly in things like the irregular arp sounds. Sometimes the looping crossfades don't like the change. I'm sure the actual sounds will be fine. Well, 2 more days to think about it.....


oops it was thought like irony [email protected]Geoff Grace comment. (anyway he is sweet)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm curious if the full orchestra patches are separate recordings, or a combination of samples from the other sections. Would anyone have an idea ?


----------



## Vastman (Oct 3, 2018)

This is soooo lovely. I'm truly amazed at the innovative approaches being taken in the orchestral field these days. And the full orchestral coverage... some of the low winds are just luscious. I rarely gravitate to traditional winds but these call to some inner place i didn't even realize existed. And the brass movements are truly yummy! Just getting to the choir and already bought!

85 GB of inspirational OT travels into nirvana...just pulled the trigger and with the 50$ credit from Inspire 2, $177 is quite a gift...

Thanks, OT... for coming up with this magical orchestral creation and for supporting the actual wonderful players and vocalists who bring your visions to life!

I'll be meandering through many nights in a sea of bliss, radiating smiles of joy and awe...


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 3, 2018)

Vastman said:


> This is soooo lovely. I'm truly amazed at the innovative approaches being taken in the orchestral field these days. And the full orchestral coverage... some of the low winds are just luscious. I rarely gravitate to traditional winds but these call to some inner place i didn't even realize existed. And the brass movements are truly yummy! Just getting to the choir and already bought!
> 
> 85 GB of inspirational OT travels into nirvana...just pulled the trigger and with the 50$ credit from Inspire 2, $177 is quite a gift...
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## markleake (Oct 3, 2018)

Vastman said:


> This is soooo lovely. I'm truly amazed at the innovative approaches being taken in the orchestral field these days. And the full orchestral coverage... some of the low winds are just luscious. I rarely gravitate to traditional winds but these call to some inner place i didn't even realize existed. And the brass movements are truly yummy! Just getting to the choir and already bought!
> 
> 85 GB of inspirational OT travels into nirvana...just pulled the trigger and with the 50$ credit from Inspire 2, $177 is quite a gift...
> 
> ...


Between you and @Parsifal666, I'm always amazed at how you describe the emotions of buying & using a virtual instrument.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 3, 2018)

Just... Wow. And I had decided - very firmly I thought - that I wouldn't by anymore libraries this year. Oh well, NOW I won't buy anymore libraries this year.

Time to bring the John Adams impressions.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 3, 2018)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Just... Wow. And I had decided - very firmly I thought - that I wouldn't by anymore libraries this year. Oh well, NOW I won't buy anymore libraries this year.
> 
> Time to bring the John Adams impressions.


No more this year? Are you sure ? If you see in December. ...Ma.....4 ......what will you do....?. Like me.....add to card....ha ha !!!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 3, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> No more this year? Are you sure ? If you see in December. ...Ma.....4 ......what will you do....?. Like me.....add to card....ha ha !!!


Yes, but THAT's a Xmas present! Doesn't count!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 3, 2018)

When I listened to the teaser on September 20, I had criticized the lack of dynamic, but also mentioned that this may have been due to mastering. Well, after listening to the other vids, I find that the dynamics are there, really good! So, please excuse my first (rash) criticism.


----------



## 667 (Oct 3, 2018)

I bought it too. I don't buy generalized libraries any more but something unique like this.. I just heard too much good stuff in there to say no.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 3, 2018)

Yo it's been the 4/10/18 for 16 hours already.

Where's my downloads.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 3, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Yo it's been the 4/10/18 for 16 hours already.
> 
> Where's my downloads.


Orchestral Tools are even German, it should almost be 9am for them.. Oh well, i had to clean up my harddisk a bit anyways..


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 4, 2018)

Exactly, they've just opened shop. This is the earliest I would expect the product to be released. In fact, they may be waiting until 10/3/18 is over in every part of the world. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 4, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Yo it's been the 4/10/18 for 16 hours already.
> 
> Where's my downloads.


The links will most likely go out in the late afternoon on October 04, German time. 
Best,
Anders


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 4, 2018)

Patience, folks !

I checked my mailbox to find the download mails I got for Berlin Brass, Ark 2 and Ark 3, which were pre ordered. They were sent between 2pm and 4pm, German time.


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm patiently standing by.... well... kind of patiently...


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 4, 2018)

colony nofi said:


> I'm patiently standing by.... well... kind of patiently...


Hum hum ....


----------



## Leo (Oct 4, 2018)

and what if they forgot about us?
we can start conspiring:emoji_alien: 17 48 pm


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 4, 2018)

Leo said:


> and what if they forgot about us?
> we can start conspiring:emoji_alien: 17 48 pm


In 12 minutes???


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 4, 2018)

Leo said:


> and what if they forgot about us?
> we can start conspiring:emoji_alien: 17 48 pm


Too late..they must have a problem........


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 4, 2018)

Well, it's after 6pm in Germany and after 1am on the 5th for me so I'm off to bed. I guess I'll download in the morning. It'll probably drop just after I count my last sheep. ::tip toes away and pretends to sleep while checking e-mail regularly::


----------



## Leo (Oct 4, 2018)

OT site is off, so any minute is coming, yupy


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 4, 2018)

TIME MACRO is released!

Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will receive his download link today.

From now on we offer our super attractive intro special for just 249€ + VAT.
The offer is valid until October, 18.

Have fun using TIME MACRO!


----------



## BL (Oct 4, 2018)

Cool


----------



## stargazer (Oct 4, 2018)

Downloading


----------



## JW (Oct 4, 2018)

Just got my links!


----------



## Oliver (Oct 4, 2018)

yep here


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 4, 2018)

stargazer said:


> Downloading


Received the link. YESsssssssssssssssss. Thanks à lot OT!!!


----------



## AR (Oct 4, 2018)

Thx bros


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes.... slowly downloading here. Ah - well, maybe tomorrow I'll be able to play. (Not their fault... my bad internet...)


----------



## AR (Oct 4, 2018)

colony nofi said:


> Yes.... slowly downloading here. Ah - well, maybe tomorrow I'll be able to play. (Not their fault... my bad internet...)


Just finished downloading, so thats definitely not their fault. Now extracting begins


----------



## Wolf68 (Oct 4, 2018)

Yay... I did resist. The threat is over. Pure GAS control...


----------



## TEMAS (Oct 4, 2018)

no download link yet for me.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 4, 2018)

TEMAS said:


> no download link yet for me.


Really? I got mine a little more than 1 1/2 hour ago. 72% into the download (ooooh, the joy of waiting).


----------



## TEMAS (Oct 4, 2018)

Looking at my email again, I didn’t get a purchase confirmation from them when I ordered it yesterday. Only receipt I have is from PayPal. Previous transactions with OT have produced at least two other automated emails on purchase.

Would be good to get the download going so it’s ready on the morning but something tells me there’s a problem.


----------



## 667 (Oct 4, 2018)

Connect keeps crashing. But restarting is relatively painless I suppose.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 4, 2018)

667 said:


> Connect keeps crashing. But restarting is relatively painless I suppose.


Connect crashes for me too, but first when it should extract the files. I tried just extracting manually but it didn't go too well. Giving it another try now following the manual though. I am on mac, so it might be a problem there. Anyone else?


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow, just played the full multis and they are astounding. The Choir is amazing, with movement in it I wish other choirs had, and even with no reverb, it's a beautiful tone. The woodwinds are the first ensemble library I can see using (don't like Albion One or Symphobia), as I always used solos. The movement in the sounds give new life to sustains. I hate to say it but it does make other libraries seem lacking in sustains, it will be hard to go back to other libraries.


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 4, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Wow, just played the full multis and they are astounding. The Choir is amazing, with movement in it I wish other choirs had, and even with no reverb, it's a beautiful tone. The woodwinds are the first ensemble library I can see using (don't like Albion One or Symphobia), as I always used solos. The movement in the sounds give new life to sustains. I hate to say it but it does make other libraries seem lacking in sustains, it will be hard to go back to other libraries.


That's quite the review... Here's hoping I manage to download it overnight tonight - I *really* want to feel what you've just expressed tomorrow when playing with it.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 4, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> The woodwinds are the first ensemble library I can see using (don't like Albion One or Symphobia), as I always used solos.


I hadn’t even thought about that...similar story with my WW situation. Great to hear, thanks!


----------



## Mystic (Oct 4, 2018)

Connect likes to randomly close itself in the middle of downloading for me. It's super annoying.


----------



## Leo (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm lucky, np with download 94%.


----------



## Leo (Oct 4, 2018)

oh boy, now I play with TM, and is just wonderful.
Peace of ART!
Thank you OT team!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

Leo said:


> oh boy, now I play with TM, and is just wonderful.
> Peace of ART!
> Thank you OT team!


Same here....can't stop playing the clocks!!!!!Tic tac tic tac .......


----------



## mouse (Oct 5, 2018)

Downloading now and Connect has so far crashed 4 times already.....


----------



## Oliver (Oct 5, 2018)

its absolute faboulus! Great sounds, very magical! like


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

Oliver said:


> its absolute faboulus! Great sounds, very magical! like


Yes that's it. Magical like.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 5, 2018)

Why the hell do Orchestral Tools keep making Libraries with better choirs than most dedicated choir libraries.

What is that about?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Why the hell do Orchestral Tools keep making Libraries with better choirs than most dedicated choir libraries.
> 
> What is that about?


Yes..agree.... don't know.... imagine Berlin Choirs.....one day......


----------



## Billy Palmer (Oct 5, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Why the hell do Orchestral Tools keep making Libraries with better choirs than most dedicated choir libraries.
> 
> What is that about?


Agreed!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

Just discovered that the TM patches in the TM folder with bpm adjustment can change the speed of all the mouvements. AWESOME. It changes everything.....can't stop discovering this library. AWESOME.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 5, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Why the hell do Orchestral Tools keep making Libraries with better choirs than most dedicated choir libraries.
> 
> What is that about?



Some days ago we received a demo from Ed McCormack.
He made a stunning piece using only the choirs on Metropolis Ark 2.
We love it.


----------



## TEMAS (Oct 5, 2018)

OT re-sent my download link first thing this morning (thanks Tobias!). Finished installing about 45 minutes ago. Only touched the surface of this library so far, but it really is very good. So much detail and great control of expression.

I bought Spitfire's Swarm and LCO libraries last autumn and IMO Time Macro has a lot more options and just sounds more alive.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 5, 2018)

BTW - A big 'Thank You' to Orchestral Tools for providing regular download links which also work with a download manager. This way the download went smooth even on a relatively slow internet connection!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Some days ago we received a demo from Ed McCormack.
> He made a stunning piece using only the choirs on Metropolis Ark 2.
> We love it.



FABULOUS..........How can you make such fantastic choir sounds .....FABULOUS


----------



## ism (Oct 5, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Some days ago we received a demo from Ed McCormack.
> He made a stunning piece using only the choirs on Metropolis Ark 2.
> We love it.





I just don't write epic music, so I'm never going to buy Ark 2. But I'm just stunned by the choirs in Time Macro. And this demo is amazing.

If only the MA2 choirs were available separately.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 5, 2018)

ism said:


> I just don't write epic music, so I'm never going to buy Ark 2. But I'm just stunned by the choirs in Time Macro. And this demo is amazing.
> 
> If only the MA2 choirs were available separately.


BOI3?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ism (Oct 5, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> BOI3?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Interesting thought ...


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 6, 2018)

ism said:


> I just don't write epic music, so I'm never going to buy Ark 2. But I'm just stunned by the choirs in Time Macro. And this demo is amazing.
> 
> If only the MA2 choirs were available separately.


As far as i remember MA2 is actually not as much focused on epic stuff, but more on low dynamic stuff.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 6, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> As far as i remember MA2 is actually not as much focused on epic stuff, but more on low dynamic stuff.



...But in an epic way.


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Oct 7, 2018)

So this is probably a Newb question but I just don't do this enough to remember how to install this manually...or with another workaround.

I am installing TMA on a slave computer that at the moment has lost its ability to connect to the internet (wireless connects to router but not internet....this is a separate problem that I'm also trying to figure out). I was able to download all the files (21 "part" samples rar files, capsule container rar file and Instruments zip file) on another computer and move them over to this slave computer. I have Connect installed (v 3.2.4) on the slave if I need to use connect. But I seem to remember being able to install a library without using Connect (7-Zip?) in the past but I don't remember how.

So my question....how can I install TMA without the computer connecting to the internet (which I'm thinking Connect needs) if I have all the files downloaded?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 7, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> TMA TMB TMC?


This is all well and good but it's TMF I'm intrigued by.
In da OT house! 



...or does that just mean in Teldex?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you OT. This library is a gem. When it was first announced (as is usually the case) I was thinking "I'm sure this is nice but I don't need it". And while I guess that is strictly true I'm very glad I picked it up. After watching the walkthrough videos I could see those types of sounds and articulations being useful in two projects I have in my head at the moment. Having looked briefly at the actual content I know now that it will be very useful and has already inspired some new development and writing on those projects. A lot more to come, and I could see this library being a quite pivotal part of it. 

I don't see/feel/hear a lot of overlap with other libraries I have (and I have several of the textural releases from other well known devs) but I do see this complementing what I already have very well. (of course YMMV). Above all, this just sounds so beautiful. The choirs are really wonderful and although I'm not far into my explorations of this library I'm also loving the low strings. As many have said the vibe+harps are great too.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 7, 2018)

Mr Mindcrime said:


> So this is probably a Newb question but I just don't do this enough to remember how to install this manually...or with another workaround.
> 
> I am installing TMA on a slave computer that at the moment has lost its ability to connect to the internet (wireless connects to router but not internet....this is a separate problem that I'm also trying to figure out). I was able to download all the files (21 "part" samples rar files, capsule container rar file and Instruments zip file) on another computer and move them over to this slave computer. I have Connect installed (v 3.2.4) on the slave if I need to use connect. But I seem to remember being able to install a library without using Connect (7-Zip?) in the past but I don't remember how.
> 
> So my question....how can I install TMA without the computer connecting to the internet (which I'm thinking Connect needs) if I have all the files downloaded?



You just have to unpack them in the right folder (/Orchestral Tools/Time Macro). Start with unpacking the part1 rar file and it will unpack the other 20 parts automatically. Then unpack the capsule container rar file and Instruments zip file separately. There is an exe file (and a Mac equivalent) in the root folder after unpacking. To be honest, I don't know what it's for, but I ran it just to be sure.

There is only one problem, you have to add the library to Native Access and that requires an internet connection (or so I believe). Otherwise it won't show up in the library tab of the Kontakt player. Not too much of a big deal if you have the full version of Kontakt, because then you can open the instruments from the file browser within Kontakt.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 8, 2018)

Orchestral Tools. 
One suggestion for an upcoming Capsule Update: you could implement an Ostinatum sequencer. That would be very very useful. Really. 
Just a suggestion......


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Oct 8, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> You just have to unpack them in the right folder (/Orchestral Tools/Time Macro). Start with unpacking the part1 rar file and it will unpack the other 20 parts automatically. Then unpack the capsule container rar file and Instruments zip file separately. There is an exe file (and a Mac equivalent) in the root folder after unpacking. To be honest, I don't know what it's for, but I ran it just to be sure.
> 
> There is only one problem, you have to add the library to Native Access and that requires an internet connection (or so I believe). Otherwise it won't show up in the library tab of the Kontakt player. Not too much of a big deal if you have the full version of Kontakt, because then you can open the instruments from the file browser within Kontakt.




Your reply helped a TON. Thank you. It surely wasn't easy (_though I did fix the wireless/internet issue_) as the rar files didn't automatically unpack after the first file. I had to manually unpack each file. But no problem now...Time Macro is installed and working beautifully! 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 8, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Orchestral Tools.
> One suggestion for an upcoming Capsule Update: you could implement an Ostinatum sequencer. That would be very very useful. Really.
> Just a suggestion......


Orchestral Tools, a couple hiccups to report:

-I get hanging notes when switching between individual instruments in the same instance of Kontakt (using Logic art mapping). Basically it sounds like every note I play hangs and never releases, so it turns into a giant organ sound. However no problems when I use the multis. There are no multis of the full orchestra and time altered patches, so I'm still looking for a fix for those.

-In the brass multi, the air and the air swell patches both just load up a blank keyboard for me.

On the whole, the library rocks.


----------

